# How to paint back of aquarium?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Im interested on painting a future aquarium black back.. Anyone can help me on how to do it? Would spray paint work? Anyone experience that can help me paint it? I'll pay some pizza and snacks while were doing it


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I did mine by turning it over on the side, so the back was flat. (The aquarium was obviously empty.) Then I gave it 2 coats of black tremclad and let it dry a few days. No issues yet at this point, seems durable enough.

I wouldn't use spray paint. Just get one of those tiny cans of enamel paint and a $1.00 brush from the dollar store. I've spray-painted glass before, and have not been happy with the results, as what you see from the other side is your base coat (which is often uneven and patchy), not the top coat like you normally would.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool.. Im trying to find someone who knows how to do it right, I might mess it up lol. Any specific brand that is good?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Latex paint works well enough and is easy to apply (sponge rollers work better than a brush, and more quickly). Also easier to remove. I personally wouldn't paint an aquarium back in case you ever need the back to become the front. I use a black garbage back cut to size.


----------



## cidco (Aug 10, 2010)

*I did mine too.*

I did mine.
I took an extra per caution and taped the sides, the trim and the top.
This way it is easy to clean up....


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If you're determined to paint, I've read that acrylic paint works well and is easiest to remove. I'm not sure if this is the same as the 'latex acrylic' you can get as house paint, or if it's the acrylic sold at art supply stores. 

Btw, another way to get a painted background is to paint a styrofoam beadboard sheet and tape it on. The random texture looks better than a uniform one, and it also provides some insulation for your tank to reduce energy costs. You can use the same styrofoam under the tank for cushioning.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Most Krylon spraypaint works. Personally I used the Krylon indoor/outdoor spray paint in flat black and it looks great. I even did it with the tank standing upright.

Just remember, the coats you apply have to be VERY thin... I cannot stress this enough... do each coat as thinly as possible. It took my most of a can to do my 29gal... Took me about 30-60 minutes to put all those layers on, but it looks great... Also, make sure you clean the back of the aquarium so you don't trap any dust or streaks under the paint which will be highly visible once the paint's on.


----------

